# hunting newbie - turnout question



## blood_magik (5 February 2012)

hi,
I'm going hunting for the first time next week and, if someone could be so kind, I have a few questions regarding turnout. 

I have a tweed jacket and a black show jacket - which would be preferred? if it's tweed, stock or
tie?

spurs - I have short round-end ones. are these acceptable?

can my horse wear boots? 
will I be ok using a dark coured numnah?

I know im expected to plait but do I do his tail as well? I'm not very good with tail plaits.

thanks in advance 
I'm so excited


----------



## spacefaer (5 February 2012)

there are loads of threads on this if you search  including a sticky at the top of the page.

I would recommend your hacking jacket as it's probably thicker (warmer) than a show jacket.  Put a close fitting sweater underneath if you don't have a thermal stock shirt - there's nothing worse than being cold! Coloured stock, fawn/buff breeches, long black boots - gloves, hairnet - generally clean, tidy and presentable   Your spurs sound fine too. 

Dark numnah and girth, boots are fine if you really have to (if your horse genuinely brushes for instance) but most people don't as they can slip or the mud can get inside and can cause really bad rubs.

Plaiting is good - not essential to plait tails - they look really smart but a clean brushed one can be better than a badly plaited one!

Hope you have fun - come back and tell us about it!


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (5 February 2012)

*My horses never wear boots out hunting, for the reasons that Spacefaer gives above.  

Depending on which Hunt you are hunting with, I would ring the Hunt Sec., regarding tweed/black jacket, beforehand.  It's not tweed wearing season, but some Hunts are pickier than others when it comes to choice of jacket.  Always stock over tie.

Always, remember to say Good Morning when you arrive and Thank You to the Master on departure.  And if your horse has never hunted before, put a green ribbon in his tail.  If you think he could be funny with dogs, always keep him face on to the hounds, and if he unfortunately did kick one, always inform a member of the Hunt staff immediately.  

Lastly, have an utterly marvellous time.  Its such a buzz, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.*


----------



## blood_magik (5 February 2012)

thanks 

I'm sure we will.
I'll ask the lady I'm going with to confirm which jacket will be best.


----------



## BombayMix (7 February 2012)

Technically it isn't correct to wear tweed but for the amount I hunt I wear a tweed as am not going to buy a navy jacket just for that  I have to say though, I have noticed within our hunt that there is a much higher amount of tweed this year - though everyone still looks very smart


----------



## combat_claire (7 February 2012)

BombayMix said:



			Technically it isn't correct to wear tweed
		
Click to expand...

You are NEVER incorrectly turned out when wearing ratcatcher at any point during the season. 

It will as someone says keep you warmer than a flimsy show jacket in a dark colour (I can testify to this having worn mine during some Exmoor rain that was akin to being hosed with freezing cold water!) and most people can lay their hands on a tweed jacket by begging, stealing or borrowing at very little cost. If you decide you love hunting and want to come any week then by all means invest in a dark hunt coat, but until then no need for anyone to get hot under the collar! 

Kick on and enjoy your day OP, don't forget to let us know how you get on.


----------



## BombayMix (7 February 2012)

combat_claire said:



			You are NEVER incorrectly turned out when wearing ratcatcher at any point during the season.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks - I was told this by a member of the hunt and couldn't understand why you could wear it sometimes but not others - but you make sense


----------



## JenHunt (7 February 2012)

combat_claire said:



			You are NEVER incorrectly turned out when wearing ratcatcher at any point during the season. 

It will as someone says keep you warmer than a flimsy show jacket in a dark colour (I can testify to this having worn mine during some Exmoor rain that was akin to being hosed with freezing cold water!) and most people can lay their hands on a tweed jacket by begging, stealing or borrowing at very little cost. If you decide you love hunting and want to come any week then by all means invest in a dark hunt coat, but until then no need for anyone to get hot under the collar! 

Kick on and enjoy your day OP, don't forget to let us know how you get on.
		
Click to expand...

that's what I was about to say CC- but you got there first! 

though some hunts have taken a different view on tweed/black/navy coats since the ban. always worth checking with the secretary.


----------



## NeilM (8 February 2012)

Check out the local charity shops for tweed. My Harris tweed jacket was £4


----------



## cheekyvimto (8 February 2012)

depending on how old you are tweed would be correct dress anyway for juniors! and someone in above post mentioned about the "dogs" please dont call them dogs they are hounds! and the hounds are the most valuable part of the hunt so make sure your horse is happy and always give them plenty of room to pass! hope you have a cracking day! 

who are you going with?


----------



## blood_magik (8 February 2012)

I'm going with the Lanarkshire and Renfrewshire hunt


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (8 February 2012)

cheekyvimto said:



			someone in above post mentioned about the "dogs" please dont call them dogs they are hounds!
		
Click to expand...

That was me, I'd just been posting a thread in the dog section, hence it must of still been on my mind, I would never call them dogs, same as I would never call their stern a 'tail.'  

Note to self - always re-read msg before hitting the reply button


----------



## combat_claire (8 February 2012)

It reminds me of the 'news' article that appeared on Deadbrain back in 2004:

"Calls for compulsory hearing tests to be applied to all peers of the realm were renewed yesterday after another disastrous hunting vote in the House of Lords. Following on from April's ban on Fox Humping, Peers managed to mishear the proposed ban on Hunting with Dogs and instead pushed through new restrictions on frogs. 

This aural ineptitude has also rekindled calls for the House of Lords to be abolished. Foreign Secretary Jack Straw launched a scathing attack on the venerable institution: "Outdated, out of touch and inhabited by ne'er-do-wells who only care about safeguarding their own futures. And that's just the House of Commons. The House of Lords is even worse!" 

The continued failure of the government to implement a hunting ban is widely regarded as their biggest political failure. We spoke to our man in the street Douglas Ramsbottom who, as per his contractual obligations, gave the required soundbite: 

"The is an inexcusable failure to deliver a pre-election promise. I don't mind them failing on other issues like taxes, roads, railways and hospitals but fox hunting is something that affects all of us, every day of our lives. I'll be voting for one of those other hopeless losers at the next election, I can tell you that!" 

http://www.deadbrain.co.uk/news/article_2003_10_22_3212.php


----------



## hcm88 (8 February 2012)

Never a 'show jumper' jacket as such (no piping or typical show jacket things), you'll be much warmer in a tweed. And technically navy is the correct colour for a female not black. If I were you I would go with tweed, although it technically isn't supposed to be worn throughout the year you can't go wrong really and nobody tends to have an issue. Traditionally ratcatchers are worn pre-opening meet and a hunt jacket worn post, but this is fairly relaxed now and you get people wearing tweeds throughout the season. I would check to make sure though but I very much doubt you'd be out of place in a tweed.

I don't tend to boot up for hunting unless absolutely necessary, but that's a decision you'll have to make yourself.

Unless it's opening meet/boxing day/new years you don't have to plait. Check with your local to see what people tend to do though if I were you.

Always stock over tie.

Spurs are allowed, in fact they are part of the correct attire.

Dark coloured numnah good as long as its only one colour.


Main things to remember are keep warm and have fun!


----------



## blood_magik (8 February 2012)

Thanks for all the advice 
I'm currently scrubbing and conditioning my tack so i'll just have to give it a quick wipe over the next few days.

the numnah I was going to use is a plain navy one from nuumed. my other option is a black one but it has 'natural' coloured sheepskin which will be visible - not sure if that will be appropriate?

I've been told plaiting is optional so I'm going to make an effort and do both mane and tail - ill need to pop a green ribbon in his tail anyways 

I'll go and see who I can scrounge a coloured stock from - only got cream and white ones at the moment.


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (8 February 2012)

hcm88 said:



			And technically navy is the correct colour for a female not black.
		
Click to expand...


HCM888 Just interested as to how you got "Technically" navy is the correct colour for a female, not black 

Both colours can be worn although navy is considered less harsh than black


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (8 February 2012)

I always wondered about the navy/black thing....I wear navy because exactly as the previous poster said it looks less harsh. A lot of women in our hunt wear black but this is going back from years ago something to so with men and women equality and some of the women started wearing black to prove they were just as tough as the men!!! 

I think wearing tweed is fine with a coloured stock. Better than turning up in a rain coat which is what alot of them do here!!!!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (8 February 2012)

Oh and the sheep skin numnah is fine!


----------



## blood_magik (9 February 2012)

thanks 
I've just been on a practice run with the lorry and my tack is nice and clean. 

Roll on Tuesday


----------



## Tzarinaarabians (9 February 2012)

blood_magik said:



			thanks 
I've just been on a practice run with the lorry and my tack is nice and clean. 

Roll on Tuesday 

Click to expand...


*Hope you are free of the snow and frozen ground that seems to be covering most of the UK.  Have a great time*


----------



## hcm88 (9 February 2012)

Tzarinaarabians said:



			HCM888 Just interested as to how you got "Technically" navy is the correct colour for a female, not black 

Both colours can be worn although navy is considered less harsh than black
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes both colours can be worn, but historically navy has been for women and black for men. This obviously isn't a 'rule' but I tend to traditionally stick by it.


----------



## RedRum13 (9 February 2012)

ladies should wear navy jackets.. but if its your first time out a tweed or plain black jacket will do.. I've always been told it is acceptable for anyone under the age of 18 to wear tweed. Really the most important thing is to look smart, neat and presentable so if I would plait both mane and tail.. a dark saddle cloth. Spurs are fine! Just scrub up nicely! And I wouldn't put boots on out hunting as for all the reasons said above... and its pain if they fall off too! Have a lovely day and always good morning and good evening to the master... and if its your first time say thank you and that you really enjoyed your day, they always like to know these things! Haveee fun


----------



## RedRum13 (9 February 2012)

Tzarinaarabians said:



*My horses never wear boots out hunting, for the reasons that Spacefaer gives above.  

Depending on which Hunt you are hunting with, I would ring the Hunt Sec., regarding tweed/black jacket, beforehand.  It's not tweed wearing season, but some Hunts are pickier than others when it comes to choice of jacket.  Always stock over tie.

Always, remember to say Good Morning when you arrive and Thank You to the Master on departure.  And if your horse has never hunted before, put a green ribbon in his tail.  If you think he could be funny with dogs, always keep him face on to the hounds, and if he unfortunately did kick one, always inform a member of the Hunt staff immediately.  

Lastly, have an utterly marvellous time.  Its such a buzz, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.*

Click to expand...

Just on that.. if your horse does kick a hound... yes you should inform hunt staff and the correct thing to do is too apologise and go home. They will not be best pleased if that happens. But as said keep him face on and this shouldn't happen


----------



## blood_magik (10 February 2012)

Ok - let's see if I've got this.

Say good morning and good night to the master. Thank them before I go home.

Find the secretary and pay the cap asap.

Point Jerry towards the hounds when they're passing and keep him away so he can't try to kick (which he shouldn't do as he's ok with the yard dogs)

If he refuses a jump, wait until everyone else has jumped before attempting it again.  

Put a green ribbon is his tail because he's new to hunting.

Have I forgotten anything?
Being neat and presentable is a given  He'll be getting bathed on Monday night because he decided to roll in mud today


----------



## Fiagai (10 February 2012)

blood_magik said:



			...Have I forgotten anything?
...:
		
Click to expand...

Yes - have a good day and enjoy yourself!


----------



## blood_magik (10 February 2012)

and try not to look terrified when jerry decides that jumping hedges is fun? 
I'm organised this time : Pelham spent a few hours in the dishwasher so we'll have brakes and I've dug out my breastplate so I have something to hang on to 

I'm quite looking forwards to it but I'm dreading the drive


----------



## asset2004 (10 February 2012)

I'm sure you'll be fine - L and R are a nice, friendly hunt and are always pleased to see visitors.


----------



## RedRum13 (11 February 2012)

Spot on!  they will usually shout hounds please when the hounds are coming through so you'll have time to turn him head on 

Had a an amazing day & enjoy every minute! You'll get the hunting bug after you've been once


----------



## blood_magik (13 February 2012)

I'm now seriously excited (how old am I again??  )

I've got my sat nav set, all my tack is spotless and my alarm is set so I can plait 

I've got a bit of a trek tomorrow morning as I'm now going to Houston via Dumbarton so this is going to be interesting as it's only my second time in the lorry with Jerry on board 

anyways, wish me luck and I'll hopefully have lots of photos to show you all tomorrow night


----------



## Herne (15 February 2012)

hcm88 said:



			Oh yes both colours can be worn, but historically navy has been for women and black for men. This obviously isn't a 'rule' but I tend to traditionally stick by it.
		
Click to expand...

Really? How many navy side-saddle habits do you see?


----------



## solitairex (15 February 2012)

Actually, women were supposed to be invited by the masters to wear navy!


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (16 February 2012)

Wow! That might explain why alot of women in our hunt wear black and always have done! Personally I prefer navy.


----------



## Herne (16 February 2012)

solitairex said:



			Actually, women were supposed to be invited by the masters to wear navy!
		
Click to expand...

That's a new one on me?


----------



## tootsietoo (16 February 2012)

Where do all these "rural myths"about colour of hunt coats come from I wonder?!  Personally I go by the advice my friend was given by Frank Hall, hunting outfitters in Market Harborough.  She was told that both are correct but that black is more correct than navy (if such a thing is possible).  I also think that I often see the "elegant older lady" in a black coat, and that is what I aspire to be, ultimately!!


----------



## Katie_lew (17 February 2012)

Iv always known it to be under 16 wear a tweed jackect and then if over that age its your choice. Most hunt websites states what there hunt prefers.
Boots can be worn but tape them on well as you will loose them in the mud otherwise, i tend to avoid them as thorns and mud can get cought under and rub.
Always stock and spurs are ok although i have a mare that needs spurs but never hunting as sooo excited i dont even need my leg !


other than that just have fun your not judged so just just look smart and enjoy


----------

